# Black Algae removal help



## Shawnboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I have black algae growing on several plants among other things in my tank. I found exact pictures of it on another website and the corrective actions were overdose with excell and get better circulation. I have bought a rio 180 powerhead and set it up so that all of the plants are gently swaying and have been overdosing my 29 gallon tank with 2 1/2 caps of excell a day. and the stuff is still there 3 weeks later. I do also have two flying fox's in the tank and 2 large mystery snails. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Shawnboy,

It took me about 2 - 3 weeks to get my BBA under control dosing at 2X the recommended rate both for the Initial (after weekly water changes) and the daily rate. It is stubborn stuff! The extra water circulation definitely helps as well. If you are using any charcoal in your filters discontinue it during treatment. Hope this helps!


----------



## Shawnboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, I will continue on course and remove the charcoal filter.


----------

